# Puppy first night at home



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

So, its official, my breeder let me know last night my puppy is ready for pick up on April 5!

I havent had a puppy for almost a decade , never crate my dog before. I am wondering if I should let him sleep on our bed , wife wont mind lol, for the first few nights so he wont have a heck of a time adjusting. Or should I buy a crate right away?


I am also taking two weeks away from work to spend time with the new pack member


I tend to wake up often throughout the night so I can take him out for potty breaks etc..


----------



## Rosy831 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would go ahead and get his crate so you will be ready for him. My last 3 pups I let sleep with me for a couple of nights, more for me I guess, just so I could get him outside when he woke up. You can introduce him to the crate during your first few days. Look up crate games, well worth getting the pup to associate the crate with good things!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've always flunked nite time crate training as well...Couldn't stand to listen to their pitiful cries With that they always ended up in bed with me, however, I DO crate train my dogs.


----------



## eljudo (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for the reply guys!

I agree with you guys, I just find it hard to hear them cry.

days are counting!! just a few more days and we will grow by one!


----------



## Ripple (Mar 25, 2016)

I can't answer because I let my dogs sleep in bed with me 

Remember with crate training that a slow introduction to the crate is crucial. Start by letting the puppy sniff the crate, feed him in it, throw toys and treats in there, all before even closing the door. Gradually increase the amount of time he is kept in there. A kong treat stuffed with peanut butter fed only in the crate is a great way to build positive associations with the crate!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My dogs all sleep in bed with me, once they can make it through the night. 

Puppies have always had a crate in my bedroom, right next to my bed. I crate until they are about 5 months old, at night.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

We crate trained from night 1, when Brando started to cry my husband actually slept on the floor next to him with the crate open. He never cried in there again. We closed the door for the first 6 months and ever since the door is open and he usually sleeps half the night in his crate, the rest of the time on our bathroom tile. It's so good you are able to take some time with your pup! We were able to do the same and it really made for excellent bonding and made house training so easy. We went outside every time there was a "change of state", i.e. waking up from a nap, after eating, after a play session. At least every 2-3 hours at first. He never once pooped inside and there were only a handful of pee accidents, that were actually our fault. The first couple weeks were exhausting but so much fun and they go by so quickly. Enjoy and post pics!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We put the puppy in his crate next to the bed from the first night. He cried and cried, but I kept letting him lick my fingers through the openings and by the second night he was sleeping four hours at a time. We took him out when he cried and then put him back in the crate. We have had him 4 months and he sleeps all night now in the crate.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been known to put small crate in bed with me --- so I could put fingers in there with pup.

Both Jack and Sofie did well with crate next to the be..


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

We've always crated our puppies from day 1. We keep a crate in our bedroom for them to sleep at night. First night away from the litter mates is always tough, but usually by the third night they are fine. Once we trust them enough (usually 5-6 months) we leave the door open and they can sleep on our bed if they want to or sleep on of their dog beds in our room.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> We put the puppy in his crate next to the bed from the first night. He cried and cried, but I kept letting him lick my fingers through the openings and by the second night he was sleeping four hours at a time. We took him out when he cried and then put him back in the crate. We have had him 4 months and he sleeps all night now in the crate.


This is what I like to do! Place the crate by the bed, sleep with my hand in the crate if need be. I also take two weeks off work whenever we get a new pup. Now that I am retired, my new pups will have my company 24/7! Yay! I love to sleep with my dogs, but my husband isn't wild about it. My last pup peed in my bed the first night, so...crates are my friend!


----------

